# Pepsi Special T/A Camaro



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Time to do some historic Trans-Am racing:










Still needs a coat of Future to seal & protect, and track rules call for full taillights instead of block-off panels . . . oh well.










Iron cross for Bob....Randy's gonna like it too 'cuz it's yellow....zilla :devil:










Auto World Camaro, RRR wheels & tars, HO Express decals (#55s & Pepsi) and assorted other decals littering the bottom of the decal pile.










Floquil in the grill to give it the right look. In retrospect, should have maybe gone flat black with the hood, but the decals still pop off the yellow pretty well.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

wow! awesome looking car! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Very sharp Doba!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

You hit that one out of the park, Doba!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Doba ! Ditto what resin said man I LOVE THAT ! Awesome slot car congrats


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

"....Randy's gonna like it too 'cuz it's yellow...." I like the way you think Doba!!! Heck yea I like, he..l I love it!!! Yeller paint and Chevrolet, that's like eating icecream and cake...Looking gooooooood...RM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

What a real beauty, Doba! :thumbsup:
I can nearly hear the Rumpity-rump just looking at it!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Very awsome looking car. Great work!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It's a great body for starters. The wheels just set it on fire!!!! Great paint and decals! How does it run?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Trans Am ...yeah baby!*

Doba,

I don't just like it because of the Iron Cross....Man that is Sweet looking! 

Yeah yellow is a color that realy pops red and black colors. Nice decal job and have fun with it.

Bob...Tiny driver is so tiny I can't see him...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

If you're concerned about messing up the tail lights, here's a method I use when I have the detail (groove) around the light like the Camaro does. Take some of the chrome Bare Metal Foil and paint some of the Testor's turn signal red or yellow (depending on what you need) over the foil. Let it dry over night. Next day with my new Xacto #11 blade, cut out a piece slightly larger than the area you want to cover. Apply painted foil on light and burnish lightly. Once you have it positioned and are satisfied, trim excess. This gives you a nice detailed lens with a clean tight edge. Once both sides are done. Apply the Future. This has saved me many times from having to try and paint the detailed area and you know how that can go. 

Enjoy! Great looking Camaro! You still have my address for shipping don't you?  rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice marrow...*

Good choice on the color and decals too. nd :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

"Randy's gonna like it too 'cuz it's yellow"........

And i'm loving it 'cause it's Pepsi :thumbsup::thumbsup: Sweet looking car doba.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

By the way Doba, You doing a spring change on those pitstops??? Is that a quick change spring behind the tire carrier??? RM

P.S. How'd you clean that grill up again??? Man, that looks much better than the ugly stock one they came out with!!!


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice work bro...don't show Blue Devil Donnie...he will get jealous....

Yo!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Tiny would be proud*

Awesome work, Tiny Lund is smiling that he is so beautifully remembered!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey cordoba call me silly but the door handle really jumps out to me that is some fine detailing!! ? are those wheels lumpy bumpy? the 4 sets of rrr type that i bought all are out of round.that yellar is fresh.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

wrong color should have been baby blue. But hey yellow looks great

Roger Corrie


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Sometimes...*

You can't second guess what the "correct" color should be when your doing a custom. Sometimes you have to have a little fun and use what feels good at the moment. There are no doubt plenty of more faithful Pepsi Specials and Penskes and What-Have-You's out there... but likely not even one like this. I'm a big fan of using up decals "littering" the bottom of the pile too. Heck.. that's when things start getting interesting.... (lol 'doba... can I empty yer trash? I need more decals myself)... The fact that the hood isn't black also strikes me as the right thing to do. Very different.... extremely cool.... top shelf!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Wrong Color???*

What the he...'s wrong with yellow??? Last time I looked, these cars ran on electricity, but that's wrong too. Doba, just sent it to me, I'll take care of it as is...RM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> wrong color should have been baby blue. But hey yellow looks great
> 
> Roger Corrie


SHOULD have been baby blue if the builder WANTED baby blue. 

I like yellow...and pink, too!


Again, what a great looking car!:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I keep a lot of Petty blue in my arsenal, but those arent 43s.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I keep a lot of Petty blue in my arsenal, but those arent 43s.


 You mean my orange and yellow #43 is s'posed to be baby blue, too?!
I guess AURORA must have made it the wrong color!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Burn him at the stake!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Burn him at the stake!



..as long as it is baby blue?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

geez guys have a pipe or two.. wound up much? peace brothers think he just meant he wanted it in blue.. I think it should be a Molsonm Export decal or Moosehead... not pepsi.. lol...


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Long John Silver's uses yellow Pepsi cups.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

win43 said:


> Long John Silver's uses yellow Pepsi cups.


They should be blue...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Thanks for all the compliments guys!  
Lemme answer some questions in a minute here. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

NTxSlotCars said:


> . . . How does it run?


It's got a new Auto World Ultra-G T-jet stuffed under it so it makes short work of the straightaways and actually sticks pretty good with the mag-assist.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

roadrner said:


> If you're concerned about messing up the tail lights, here's a method I use when I have the detail (groove) around the light like the Camaro does. Take some of the chrome Bare Metal Foil and paint some of the Testor's turn signal red or yellow (depending on what you need) over the foil. Let it dry over night. Next day with my new Xacto #11 blade, cut out a piece slightly larger than the area you want to cover. Apply painted foil on light and burnish lightly. Once you have it positioned and are satisfied, trim excess. This gives you a nice detailed lens with a clean tight edge. Once both sides are done. Apply the Future. This has saved me many times from having to try and paint the detailed area and you know how that can go.
> 
> Enjoy! Great looking Camaro! You still have my address for shipping don't you?  rr


 
Cooool tip :thumbsup:

The silver Sharpie I have might see a little action on this part of the project too.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> By the way Doba, You doing a spring change on those pitstops??? Is that a quick change spring behind the tire carrier??? RM
> 
> P.S. How'd you clean that grill up again??? Man, that looks much better than the ugly stock one they came out with!!!


Yeah, the guys are trying to get the car ready for open practice. If you ain't on the grid when they open the track, they ain't gonna wait on you! :lol:

I used a model railroad product called Floquil in the grill. Basically, you use it to grime things up and weather them. I applied it and took a Q-tip with a little thinner on it to bring the chrome back up on the grillwork. It leaves the recesses a nice dull black.

You could do it too with flat black paint, but this stuff comes off a little easier, I think.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

JLM Racing said:


> Very nice work bro...don't show Blue Devil Donnie...he will get jealous....
> 
> Yo!


Better not send him a link then - lol.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

LeeRoy98 said:


> Awesome work, Tiny Lund is smiling that he is so beautifully remembered!
> 
> Gary
> AKA LeeRoy98
> www.marioncountyraceway.com


Good catch on the origin of the decals -- this is the set I used:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

joegri said:


> hey cordoba call me silly but the door handle really jumps out to me that is some fine detailing!! ? are those wheels lumpy bumpy? the 4 sets of rrr type that i bought all are out of round.that yellar is fresh.


I was looking at the car and decided to hit the window trim with some silver, and since the brush was cooperating with me, I took a chance and topped the door handles with a touch of silver too. Glad you liked it 

And YEAH -- The RRR wheels & tars ain't the best, but hey, they sure are pretty, right?:freak:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

vaBcHRog said:


> wrong color should have been baby blue. But hey yellow looks great
> 
> Roger Corrie


You are correct -- I used the wrong car too, but then again I didn't set out to do a 100% accurate representation of Tiny Lund's car. I just liked the Pepsi & 55 decals, really 

Here's the 1:1 car that Tiny raced:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

resinmonger said:


> They should be blue...


Too funny! :lol::lol: :tongue:

Ease up on Roger, he meant no harm!

(I'm just waiting for him to paint an orange Jim Clark Lotus now - lol)
:wave:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Roger is an awesome guy and builder. I was just trying to make more gooey horse paste - I have company coming over this weekend. :dude:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Roger mentions blue and turns this into the thread of the year...lol*



1976Cordoba said:


> You are correct -- I used the wrong car too, but then again I didn't set out to do a 100% accurate representation of Tiny Lund's car. I just liked the Pepsi & 55 decals, really
> 
> Here's the 1:1 car that Tiny raced:


For some reason when making this blue it turns the #s lime green...looks real bad in Pink also...Bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeky. LOL (Photoshoped it)

Roger is a one line wonder. he,he,he

Bob...Yellw :thumbsup:...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I like the green and pink!

WTG Bob...yer so smrt...zilla!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dats blue and fuscia ya silly hippie!


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

bobhch said:


> For some reason when making this blue it turns the #s lime green...looks real bad in Pink also...Bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeky. LOL (Photoshoped it)
> 
> Roger is a one line wonder. he,he,he
> 
> Bob...Yellw :thumbsup:...zilla


bob look like easter eggs to me nice colors


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Bob..
Tiny Lund ,, started racing across the river in Council Bluffs at Playland Park ,, or so I understand .. Little tidbit of local racing there for ya..


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

joez870 said:


> You mean my orange and yellow #43 is s'posed to be baby blue, too?!
> I guess AURORA must have made it the wrong color!


 
Baby Blue? Don't let the King hear that. Down his way it's called Carolina Blue.  


:lol: rr


----------



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

*bags of body's on ebay*

Just wanted everyone to know I put more bags of bodie 2nds on ebay.
I am moving and need to clean out my selfs.:thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

hellonwheels8 said:


> Just wanted everyone to know I put more bags of bodie 2nds on ebay.
> I am moving and need to clean out my selfs.:thumbsup:


I'll help ya out Helen just send them all too me lol...save the ebay fees.. save me fees.. lol...Ok send Bobdiller half too...


Dave


----------



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

sounds like a plan LOL


----------

